
Mark Karpeles: BTC-E Admin Was Mt. Gox Thief - pizza
https://twitter.com/MagicalTux/status/890251940306632704
======
dang
Main discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14858495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14858495).

------
celticninja
I bet he is happy about this news as it clarifies that the problems at his
stem from his incompetence rather than him embezzling. However be still
continued to trade even after he new he was losing customer money hand very
fist.

------
Analemma_
Karpeles is currently out on bail as he awaits charges for defrauding and
embezzling from Mt. Gox, so I would take any claims he makes with a large
grain of salt.

~~~
eugeneionesco
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14858495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14858495)

